# Pronúncia do "s" em final de sílaba



## Outsider

Uma vez que nos estávamos a desviar do tema em outro tópico, revolvi abrir um novo.



MOC said:


> E quanto à parte do som do /S/, quando é "s" em fim de sílaba, a mim soa como um assobio suave como travão à palavra que foi dita. Já quando é "ch" soa bem mais forte.
> Estou aqui a tentar explicar melhor e não consigo mesmo por falta de conhecimento de melhores termos da linguística e fonética, mas à falta de melhor vou dar um exemplo.
> 
> Se disser a palavra "tacho" e em seguida disser "táSo" (como se fosse 'tás com o "o" à frente). Ignore o facto de obviamente a segunda palavra não se ler da mesma forma, e leia mesmo como se fosse "tás" e ponha logo o "o" à frente. Soa-lhe ao mesmo?


Sim, soa-me exactamente ao mesmo. A mim soam-me iguais as palavras "esperto" e "experto". 

E repare que na linguagem abreviada que se usa na Internet é comum escrever "x" em vez de "s" por brincadeira. Donde deduzo que muitos outros portugueses também não vêm diferença entre os dois. Agora, é certo que em algumas regiões de Portugal existe uma diferença. Mas isso é para quem usa o "s" beirão, que não me parece ser o seu caso.


----------



## MOC

Eu honestamente começo a achar é que o meu "ch" é diferente. Não vejo outra ex(S)plicação. Porque em "chato", "champagne", "xilofone" não se passa o mesmo fenómeno na minha boca que se passa quando digo "estado", "pasta", "comes", "bebes", "experiência" ou "pescoço".

Já agora, eu digo "piScina", ou quando muito "p'Scina" e não "p'china" como ouço muita gente dizer. Estas duas dicções para a mesma palavra soam-me totalmente diferentes também.


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> Se disser a palavra "tacho" e em seguida disser "táSo" (como se fosse 'tás com o "o" à frente). Ignore o facto de obviamente a segunda palavra não se ler da mesma forma, e leia mesmo como se fosse "tás" e ponha logo o "o" à frente. Soa-lhe ao mesmo?


Ignorando a acentuação e o facto de que nós na realidade pronunciaríamos "tás o" como [ta*z*u], sim.


----------



## jazyk

Diferentemente de algumas pessoas aqui, não fiz nem li nenhum estudo fonológico a respeito, mas quando ouço tanto o chiado carioca quanto o português, a minha impressão não é de que se trata do mesmo som que o ch/x, ainda que semelhante. Lembra-me um si ou ś polonês, mas não idêntico. Melhor não consigo explicar.


----------



## olivinha

MOC said:


> Já agora, eu digo "piScina", ou quando muito "p'Scina" e não "p'china" como ouço muita gente dizer. Estas duas dicções para a mesma palavra soam-me totalmente diferentes também.


 
Moc, pronuncia o _s_ em piscina? Tem gente no Rio de Janeiro que também pronuncia o _s_ em palavras como _nascer_ ou _crescer_, chiando o s, algo assim como naxcer, crexcer. 

O


----------



## ronanpoirier

Exatamente jazyk! Tenho essa mesma sensação quando pronuncio palavras que tem o seguimendo "sti" ou "ste" (este "e" soando como /i/ ou /j/, o que acarreta na palatização do "t"). A língua, creio que por influência do som seguinte, não articula o /s/ inteiramente e acaba por ficar meio curvada. Tentarei explicar como a língua fica na minha boca:
1. As partes laterais da língua encostam nos dentes laterais.
2. A parte do fundo da língua fica abaixada.
3. A ponta da língua eleva-se em direção aos alvéolos mas não os toca.
O som resultante é uma mescla de "s" e "ch". A diferença do jeito que a língua fica em relação ao "s" é que no "s" a língua toca os alvéolos e não toca os dentes laterais. A diferença do "ch" é que no "ch" a língua também toca os alvéolos mas fica recuada na boca.

Huuum... fui claro ou nem cheguei a ligar a luz?


----------



## Outsider

Pensando um pouco em como pronuncio esses sons, acho que podes ter razão.


----------



## Alandria

Vocês têm toda a razão.
No Brasil temos Manaus, Belém, Recife, Rio de janeiro e Florianópolis como cidades cujo chiado é oficial, mas eles parecem diferentes entre si, por que será? Eu tenho uma sensação de que o chiado dos cariocas é o mais forte.


----------



## MOC

olivinha said:


> Moc, pronuncia o _s_ em piscina? Tem gente no Rio de Janeiro que também pronuncia o _s_ em palavras como _nascer_ ou _crescer_, chiando o s, algo assim como naxcer, crexcer.
> 
> O



Pronuncio o S em todas essas palavras e é chiado.


Já agora, algo que está dentro do tópico. Sexta feira fui ver uma peça de teatro em que um dos actores era Brasileiro. Como o texto era em português europeu, as construções gramaticais eram usadas por aqui, mas o sotaque estava todo lá. Como o texto era em português europeu, esse actor variadas vezes disse frases como "tu estás", etc. O "s" final neste tipo de palavras dito por ele era chiadissimo. Mais convencido fico que o que disse anteriormente tem razão de ser. Ainda que este S final possa ter semelhanças com o som de "ch", o meu não se assemelha em nada. O meu "s" em final de silaba é bem diferente de "ch". Depois de ter verificado esta situação, fiquei sem qualquer dúvida acerca do que dizia.


----------



## bleuboia

Sei que é muito tarde na conversação, mas no Rio, se a "S" se pronuncia como "shall" em inglês, "champagne" em francês, ou simplemente o "X" na palavra "xícara", como se deve pronunciar o "E". Li que as vezes se fala "I" como "iSHte" por "este", "iSHpelho" por "espelho", "iSHto" por "esto". O livro foi publicado nos anos 60's e não encontrei uma explicação no internet.

Se pode dizer tambem "Shte", "Shpelho", "SHto"? E entre vogais? Como "nas almas". Se deve pronunciar como "najalmaSH"?


----------



## englishmania

^  naZalmaSH

EuPt


----------



## bleuboia

Obrigado! Depois de ler todos os artigos, acho que o português tem a mais riqueza de todas as linguas latinas modernas!


----------



## Istriano

bleuboia said:


> Obrigado! Depois de ler todos os artigos, acho que o português tem a mais riqueza de todas as linguas latinas modernas!



Riqueza $im, Paulo Coelho vende muito.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Será que essa diferença de que todos estão falando não é apenas de força? É que a coda é um momento de redução de força, então é natural que o /S/ nessa posição seja percebido como mais suave. Ao dizer _chás_, por exemplo, meu primeiro [ʃ] é bem mais perceptível do que o segundo. Mas a princípio não vejo qualquer outra diferença articulatória. Imagino que nos dialetos com _s_ final alveolar algo semelhante aconteça com a pronúncia da palavra _seis_. Ou não?

Quanto à impressão de que o chiado no Rio é mais chiado do que nos outros dialetos, acho que isso é mesmo verdade para algumas pessoas. Lá existe bastante variação na qualidade desse fonema, podendo ser mais ou então menos palatalizado de acordo com o falante. O Dudu Azevedo, por exemplo, pronuncia essa fricativa de uma maneira que soa exageradamente palatalizada até para os meus ouvidos cariocas. Só tenho para mim que, qualquer que seja o ponto de articulação, ele se mantém tanto no começo quanto no final da sílaba. Se vocês pegarem alguma entrevista desse ator no Youtube, verão que o chiado dele é sempre exagerado, tanto no _ch_ quanto no _s_ final.


----------



## Fericire

Pessoal,
Há regiões em Portugal onde se fala o ésse ("*s*") final como /z/ ?

Grato


----------



## englishmania

Claro. Por exemplo, as   horas, as  asas, as orelhas.. .


----------



## Fericire

englishmania said:


> Claro. Por exemplo, as   horas, as  asas, as orelhas.. .



Digo, além dos artigos, vocês falam também, nalguma região, "tu queres" (por exemplo) com /z/, ao invés de /ʃ/ ?


----------



## machadinho

Nós também Fericire:
casa*s* amarelas
tu quere*s* um chá?


----------



## Fericire

machadinho said:


> Nós também Fericire:
> casa*s* amarelas
> tu quere*s* um chá?



Aqui no Brasil usamos muito /z/. Agora, se for ver algum português falando, muito provavelmente o português usará o som /ʃ/ no ésse final (da conjugação do "tu" e do plural).
Deve haver alguma parte de Portugal onde as pessoas falam como nós (brasileiros), usando o som /z/ no ésse final de plurais etc.


----------



## englishmania

Mas eu já disse que usamos....

_Queres? /ʃ/
Queres um chá? /z/
Queres o livro? /z/
_


----------



## Fericire

Obrigado (especialmente pela paciência ).
'Tou ficando velho.


----------



## englishmania

De nada . Espero é que tenha sido perceptível. 

Tens um livro ali.
És o máximo.
Tens horas?
Estás estranho.
/z/


----------



## Outsider

Fericire said:


> Pessoal,
> Há regiões em Portugal onde se fala o ésse ("*s*") final como /z/ ?


Se for antes de outra palavra começada por vogal, sim, praticamente todas as pessoas pronunciam esse "s" final como "z". (Numa minoria de regiões também se ouve algo como "j".)


----------



## Youngfun

A pronúncia portuguesa do "s" sigue as mesmas regras do sotaque carioca?


----------



## Outsider

A pronúncia em Portugal varia um pouco com as regiões, mas diria que a mais difundida é idêntica à carioca, sim.


----------



## Istriano

Youngfun said:


> A pronúncia portuguesa do "s" sigue as mesmas regras do sotaque carioca?



Nem sempre,

na fala não-pausada:

_as suas_ [asuax] no Rio
_as suas_ [axuax] em Lisboa


na fala pausada:
_ax suaix_ no Rio
_ax suax _em Lisboa


----------



## Outsider

Bem visto!


----------



## Youngfun

E em Rio "as" não vira "aix"?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> na fala pausada:
> _ax suaix_ no Rio


Como esse _s_ está em sílaba átona final, creio que o_ i_ só apareceria se o indivíduo estivesse lendo sílaba por sílaba dessa palavra, como uma criança na classe de alfabetização. Na fala pausada natural, o falante chegaria até a dar uma ênfase maior à sílaba tônica, mas o mais provável é que nada de muito extraordinário acontecesse com a átona.


Youngfun said:


> E em Rio "as" não vira "aix"?


Sim, se o contexto for o de uma criança lutando para ler cada sílaba do que está escrito.


Istriano said:


> na fala não-pausada:
> 
> _as suas_ [asuax] no Rio


Na verdade, creio que no Rio marcamos o primeiro _s_ através de um _i_ nesse tipo de contexto.

as suas [aɪ̯'suɐʃ]
as tuas [aʃ'tuɐʃ]
as dele [aʒ'delɪ]


----------



## Youngfun

Por isso acho os sotaques "não chiantes" mais simples


----------



## Hagafiero

E como funciona com palavras como "nascer", que em Portugal se diz naxcer?
Dizem que exista quem diga "naicer". 

Outra dúvida: como os portugueses pronunciam "abscissa" e "consciência"?


----------



## englishmania

Hagafiero said:


> E como funciona com palavras como "nascer", que em Portugal se diz naxcer?
> Dizem que exista quem diga "naicer".
> 
> Outra dúvida: como os portugueses pronunciam "abscissa" e "consciência"?



Dizemos abcissa       dois [s]

consciência   [ʃ s]


----------



## englishmania

Hagafiero said:


> E como funciona com palavras como "nascer", que em Portugal se diz naxcer?
> Dizem que exista quem diga "naicer".
> 
> Outra dúvida: como os portugueses pronunciam "abscissa" e "consciência"?



Dizemos abcissa       dois [s]

consciência  [ʃ s]

nascer [ʃ s] 

O que acontece por vezes é que apenas pronunciamos [ʃ], sem [s].  ("naxer")


----------



## Hagafiero

> Dizemos abcissa dois [s]


Nesse caso, o S em abScissa é uma consoante muda em todos os países lusófonos. Deveria ter sido abolida, como foi em sciência e scisão.


----------



## Youngfun

Obrigado.... pensava que "sc" fosse sempre [ʃs]


----------



## englishmania

O que eu disse é que só costumo ouvir e ler a palavra "abcissa" e não "abscissa", visto que são sinónimas e as pessoas devem ter optado pela primeira grafia.


----------

